# Mail order tractor tires



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

Well it's time to replace the front tires on my JD 6415 again. Has anybody had any luck with any of the online stores as a source for tractor tires? If so, which ones?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I've considered buying blems from tiretown before but never pulled the trigger. I can buy local and get mounting included in the price.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

What size?


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I've ordered tires for atv and pickup online but never done tractor tires yet. Can usually save 20 to 30 dollars per tire for the pickup. One issue about ordering online is if the tire has warranty how do you get it replaced? If I buy tires from the local co op and there is a problem they either give me a new tire or knock some off after adjusting for wear.


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

carcajou said:


> What size?


13.6 - 24


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

32-0-0 said:


> 13.6 - 24


 Ah MFWD tires. I have seen some guys try and save a few bucks and order regular rear tires instead of the proper ones that are marked FWD on the sidewall. They don't last very long if you carry any weight on the front end. I have been getting over 7000 hrs on a set of firestones on our JD tractors, one set is approaching 8000 and going strong. Goodyear fwd tires crack up around 4000hrs and are quickly toast around here. I would buy Firestone blems if they were much cheaper but on front tractor tires for loader work i get wary when i see bad cracking. My father put a set of BKT's on a JD 2955 and they seem to be holding up but the lug spacing is farther apart and it makes for quite a bit rougher ride.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I have ordered a few sets of front tractors tires online off of ebay and I have also bought a set of front wheel and tires off of a airplane which have worked out great from the link below. http://www.genscotire.com/agriculture.html


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

carcajou said:


> Ah MFWD tires. I have seen some guys try and save a few bucks and order regular rear tires instead of the proper ones that are marked FWD on the sidewall. They don't last very long if you carry any weight on the front end. I have been getting over 7000 hrs on a set of firestones on our JD tractors, one set is approaching 8000 and going strong. Goodyear fwd tires crack up around 4000hrs and are quickly toast around here. I would buy Firestone blems if they were much cheaper but on front tractor tires for loader work i get wary when i see bad cracking. My father put a set of BKT's on a JD 2955 and they seem to be holding up but the lug spacing is farther apart and it makes for quite a bit rougher ride.


I must be doing something wrong in a big way compared to the life you have gotten out of your tires.. I checked my records and I bought these tires in Feb 2014 and don't even have 1600 hours on them. They are Firestones and cost me over $750 each.. I rarely engage the front wheel drive but The tractor does have a front end loader which I use to load everything from round bales to river rock.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

32-0-0 said:


> I must be doing something wrong in a big way compared to the life you have gotten out of your tires.. I checked my records and I bought these tires in Feb 2014 and don't even have 1600 hours on them. They are Firestones and cost me over $750 each.. I rarely engage the front wheel drive but The tractor does have a front end loader which I use to load everything from round bales to river rock.


You got a helluva deal on those stones...radials?

Asphalt kills tires.....


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

somedevildawg said:


> You got a helluva deal on those stones...radials?
> 
> Asphalt kills tires.....


These tires have never been on the road...All the land I work is in one location...the only asphalt they drive on is around the shop.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Were they radials? I priced the same set and they were right at 1k each


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

somedevildawg said:


> Were they radials? I priced the same set and they were right at 1k each


No they aren't radials.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ha! Are they radials on the back?


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

[quote name="somedevildawg" post="774066" timestamp="1504609149"]

Ha! Are they radials on the back

Nope


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

No comparison on tread life of bias vs radials....problem is, they need to be all the way around from what I hear. Never operated one that was mismatched myself


----------



## Hwy84 (Aug 8, 2017)

Try Centex Direct Wholesale (call or text Robert 254-640-2723) No affiliation but its where I start when I'm needing tires. So far he's beat locals price. They have a website too.


----------

